# Yu-Gi-Oh! main title DAWcast - nuts and bolts of a main title



## gsilbers (Aug 4, 2017)

Hey all, 

My buddy Freddy's showcasing his main title session for Yu-Gi-Oh! latest movie and showing some music tips and his cubase session/info. 

Maybe there are some Yu-Gi-Oh! fans out there or just folks wanting to check out other composers sessions, but hopefully it will be helpful for some. 

He mentioned he was a personal account at VI, so if anyone has some specific questions i can let him know to chime in.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 5, 2017)

I couldnt find the main title video in youtube. :( 
its kinda recent release so once it gets uploaded by someone ill link it here as that would be more helpful for filmscoring


----------

